

DerbyJS Validation Kit - arithehun
https://github.com/arithehun/derby-components
A component library of DerbyJS that includes validated text fields (including for account management).<p>Can validate usernames, passwords, names (includes autocapitalization) and email addresses using industry-standard regex pattern matching. If used with the flat-ui, will display a red x when in error and a green check when validated. Includes style hooks so custom styling is also permitted.<p>Should be used in conjunction with a Heroku deployment ready template that eliminates the Rediscloud bug in the default coffeescript bundle.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arithehun&#x2F;derby-coffee-template
======
anonfunction
Needs a demo and I'd highly advise switching to javascript.

